# Cows in scotland



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all an attempt at watercolour, honest opinions please. This is on a piece of a 2 paper so quite big


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Ken, the angle makes it hard to make out the painting. From what I can tell it's a good painting.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi here is a better photo








Also made a start on another this is also a 2 size not sure whether to do it as graphite or some other medium what do you think any suggestions


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

You definitely have a better grasp of watercolors than me!!! Why do watercolors have to be so hard?!! Lol


----------



## smith15 (Apr 20, 2016)

awesome piece of work


----------

